# Arden 15 2021



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

It's time to get my Arden 15 down. I've done about 5 lawns from seed over the years and if there's one thing I've learned, the more prep you do, the better the end results. Started in January when my brother leveled the 5000 sq ft area that use to be our RC Track. Yesterday I tilled the area about 6" deep, 4-5 passes with the tiller. Today used a drag mat to level it out, then hand raked the area. Irrigation is all Hunter products with stainless steel I-20 rotors. Will be getting the seed down with starter fertilizer and a top dressing tomorrow. Not sure if there's anything else I could have done, so hopefully I have good results.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Got the seed, fertilizer, and peat moss down. Water, water, water. 🤞


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Jacobpaschall Awesome!

The lawn will be looking great by July 4th!


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

Cant wait to see this one!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

My baby Ardens turned 7 days old today!!


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Wish I had started in January! Following closely, my Arden will be a few weeks behind yours.


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Wish I had started in January! Following closely, my Arden will be a few weeks behind yours.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

14 day update


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks like great progress!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Herring said:


> Looks like great progress!


I think so. It really comes in thick and fast if everything is perfect. I've been watering 4 times per day, for short periods, but it's impossible to get every area perfect. The areas that get a little flooded or get a little too dry too quick, don't do near as well. Areas that have good peat moss coverage and stayed perfectly damp, have really thrived. I know it will all fill in, so I'm pretty happy so far.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Update, 1 month birthday.


----------



## HectoriousOfTroy (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks good.


----------



## LucidLawns (May 24, 2021)

I'm so jealous, that is looking great! Hoping and praying mine fills in like that (Currently at day 13).


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

When did you see the biggest surge? Im at day 10 and it is hard to picture it looking like that at day 30. Great job!

Edit: Saw in the other thread you put down 75 and 50 #s of starter fert. How much N was that?


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

kalcormier said:


> When did you see the biggest surge? Im at day 10 and it is hard to picture it looking like that at day 30. Great job!
> 
> Edit: Saw in the other thread you put down 75 and 50 #s of starter fert. How much N was that?


This is the starter fertilizer I use. I'll switch over to something with more Nitrogen next application. It really started filling in within the past 2 weeks. You can see the difference between the 2 week picture and the one month picture.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

I'm pretty happy with my Arden project. From dirt less than 2 months ago, to this!! I know it will just get better. The horseshoe court is being cut at .625" with a reel. The rest is 1.5" with a rotary z-turn.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks excellent! What kind of bermuda is outside of the Arden 15? They look like a perfect match.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Herring said:


> Looks excellent! What kind of bermuda is outside of the Arden 15? They look like a perfect match.


The grass on either side of the Arden section is a common tri-blend bermuda from Ewing. It's ok, but gets kinda stalky.


----------

